# Performances of Opening Move and TV Credit Themes by Korean a capella group MayTree



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 9, 2022)

I discovered this group because they sing a special moment that happens in each episode of "Extraordinary Attorney Woo"
They are mainly known for making the sounds of consumer products, like iPhone sounds and company logos, and video games. Some of you may have seen them on America's Got Talent.

This is a random asssortment of their movie credit themes, not necessarily their best, and there's a lot more.

While they often try to be funny, I hope that their love for the music comes through to you.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 9, 2022)




----------

